# Sinn 2018 Basel Releases



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

103 Sa B E LE of 500:










910 SRS:










856 A B and I B:










836:










936:


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I’m really liking the 936!


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll pass on all of them, but I would be tempted by the blue 103 if I didn't already have the 103 A Sa B (blue 103 with silver subdials). This new 103 has some features I like more (count up bezel, non-screw down pushers, flat back), but the silver subdials mean I will keep my 103 A Sa B instead (it's getting really getting hard to keep track of the 103 names).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The 836 and new 103 blue are lovely.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks great, though I wish the 856 I were available in Black and not just Blue.


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

A tad underwhelming


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

I love the column wheel flyback movement in this year's 910!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ooo! That blue 103 looks nice.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am hoping for their take on classic German deck/marine watch to be honest. Sinn have too many pilots already  .But of all those, 910 RS is my fav


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Here's our coverage thus far: 2018 Tomorrow we'll meet with Sinn and will add live photos and some first impressions.






​
*


----------



## Mestari (May 31, 2013)

856 with a blue dial? And brushed (satinized) finish but still hardened? Ready to pull the trigger on that one!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mestari said:


> 856 with a blue dial? And brushed (satinized) finish but still hardened? Ready to pull the trigger on that one!


It is for the North American and Japanese markets only. If you're not in one of those you'll have to get creative.


----------



## Mestari (May 31, 2013)

CGSshorty said:


> It is for the North American and Japanese markets only. If you're not in one of those you'll have to get creative.


Well, that's dissapointing. Might as well stick with my Damasko if they don't want to sell me a watch :-d


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

A 12 HOUR flyback chronograph!? You don't see these on every street corner. Nice.

heb


----------



## Jabar Braverman (Jun 18, 2015)

The 856 A B Tegimented instantly goes to the absolute top of my "want to buy" list. I've always liked the 556/856, but I strongly prefer blue dials to black, and have been worried that the satinized finish, though pretty, would scratch easily. This solves both of those problems. If I can't get my hands on one of those, I'd happily take the new 836, which is still nicely sized for me and looks similar, but still has the tegimenting (I think getting rid of the crown guards on this one is an excellent decision, and makes the larger case look slimmer). I've never understood why Sinn didn't tegiment these lower-priced, simpler watches. Now they have.

The 103 St Sa BE is a winner, too. The blue dial LE that they did a couple of years ago (I think?) sold well and looked great. The detailing on this sunburst dial, the domed crystal, and the beige hands make this one even better. Again, I've always liked the 103 acrylic, but have been worried that the acrylic would scratch too easily. Now they have the domed crystal in sapphire, solving this problem. (Next stop, tegimenting it!)

I give Sinn an "A" grade on the report card this year. My only questions are, what took you so long to make these, why not make the 836 with an A version (with numerals) and the new 103 tegimented, and why don't you make these new releases non-limited so everyone who wants one can get them? (I suspect that they will make at least some of them in non-limited editions eventually, assuming they sell well.)


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> I'm really liking the 936!


Hell yeah. That shot right to the top of my list. The 43mm is a bit larger than I like to go though...


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Can someone tell me what the little blob is on the 856 (above 6 o'clock and below the hands)? Is that some sort of logo? It looks strange...almost like a dial imperfection.

I would like the 103 much better without the cream colored indices and hands. For some reason, it's not working for me on that watch.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Penfold36 said:


> Can someone tell me what the little blob is on the 856 (above 6 o'clock and below the hands)? Is that some sort of logo? It looks strange...almost like a dial imperfection.


My guess is that tells you it's a gas filled case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yerwol (Jun 15, 2017)

God I wish I wasn't poor!


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Penfold36 said:


> Can someone tell me what the little blob is on the 856 (above 6 o'clock and below the hands)? Is that some sort of logo? It looks strange...almost like a dial imperfection.





Spring-Diver said:


> My guess is that tells you it's a gas filled case.


It's the symbol Sinn uses to denote magnetic field protection.


----------



## REPPIN (Mar 12, 2008)

Im liking that blue 856 with the baton indexes. 

Fantastic watch!


----------



## freeman4ever (Jun 1, 2013)

I cannot imagine there are many people who are wanting the "nostalgic" friction bezel on the 103. :think:


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Radharc said:


> It's the symbol Sinn uses to denote magnetic field protection.


Thanks! It was driving me crazy. Not sure if I really like it, but I guess it's subtle.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Radharc said:


> It's the symbol Sinn uses to denote magnetic field protection.


Cool I never knew that.
Thanks 
SD

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Mister Lamb said:


> A tad underwhelming


I have to agree...I've been wanting the 856 in satin instead of the dull gray...and the 936 has the right finish...!!! but 43mm..so solves the "look" issue I have with the 856, but its too big for me

Also, I was hoping for different finish on the 104 and hopefully a day/date delete model....

The blue is nice, but I'm a black dial guy....


----------



## Dyneema (Sep 7, 2013)

That 103 LE is just amazing. Easily the best looking piece of the bunch for me.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Penfold36 said:


> Thanks! It was driving me crazy. Not sure if I really like it, but I guess it's subtle.


I have an 856 UTC with that symbol and it is _very _subtle -- you would have to be looking for it to see it. It seems more obvious in those photos of the B models. Not sure if that is a function of the angle, the blue dial, or what.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Digging the 836 and 936!


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

The 836 finally! I've been waiting for awhile now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adimaano56sl (Aug 27, 2014)

Damn - Satinized 856 is so perfect...but I prefer a black dial.
Come on Sinn - black dial Satin 856 and I'm selling a few watches to buy one!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

103 looks ok but not a fan of the beige (aged) lume. Hope that trend ends soon. Doesn’t match the other white elements either.


----------



## SnakeMan (Jul 24, 2017)

The 103 is really nice... but I already have a custom 103. I am drawn to the 836 though as it is a nice size at 43mm.


----------



## meson1 (Jul 11, 2017)

That 103 is the pick of the bunch for me. But if it only had a countdown bezel...


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

Liking the 103 Sa B E.

If only I didn't already have 3 versions of the 103.
Maybe it's time to flip one ...


----------



## Aristoccdn (Feb 6, 2018)

Penfold36 said:


> Thanks! It was driving me crazy. Not sure if I really like it, but I guess it's subtle.


If you read through the new Sinn catalog, all that info. is in there.
http://www.sinnwatch.com/catalog/SinnCatalog.pdf


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

I think sinn did step up their game this year ...all very interesting releases that bring some freshness to the line up while still keeping strong sinn dna. 
Personally can’t wait to see or own the 836, the perfect upgrade of the 556i. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm digging the 836










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lensgarden (Mar 12, 2016)

SnakeMan said:


> The 103 is really nice... but I already have a custom 103.


How does one go about getting a customized Sinn 103?


----------



## SnakeMan (Jul 24, 2017)

lensgarden said:


> How does one go about getting a customized Sinn 103?


Mine came from Neil at Chronomaster. He put in a special order with Sinn.









Page & Cooper can also request certain custom variants of the 556.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Mister Lamb said:


> A tad underwhelming


My thoughts as well. Just kinda boring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> I'm digging the 836
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those hands a little bigger than in the previous models?


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

anarasanen said:


> Are those hands a little bigger than in the previous models?


Nice!!


----------



## Ignaceworang (Sep 20, 2015)

tried 103 in Basel....amazing watch. Just placed an order for it....pic coming up


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

wish there were some real world 856 I B pics


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

anarasanen said:


> Are those hands a little bigger than in the previous models?


Since there was no prior 43mm watch like this, nor do I recall seeing the hands before, I suspect they are unique to this watch. I would have preferred they been a bit larger all around.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The blue 103 and the Tudor GMT are the two standouts in Baselworld 2018, I'd say. I'm already having some difficulty ascertaining which one I'd like since I definitely can't get both.


----------



## george023 (Jan 4, 2018)

I like that 910 SRS. I’ll keep my 103 A Sa B as I prefer the cream filled in sub dials and screw down pushers. Given the price of this one, I’m heartened to see that I could sell mine now at a nice profit. But it’s a keeper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I gotta say this thing is almost perfect, I am really considering it, it checks so many boxes.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I gotta say this thing is almost perfect, I am really considering it, it checks so many boxes.


I'm looking hard at the 856 I B as well. I wish there were more photos of the dial in the real world and on the wrist. And a black dial version of course...

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ca_ng said:


> I'm looking hard at the 856 I B as well. I wish there were more photos of the dial in the real world and on the wrist. And a black dial version of course...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Yes I don't want to buy based on studio photos but I have no worries about the brand so that makes it easier.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Does the 910 SRS come with their in house movement? Read its column wheel so unaware of any other Swiss supplier of column wheel chronos.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

gullwinggt said:


> Does the 910 SRS come with their in house movement? Read its column wheel so unaware of any other Swiss supplier of column wheel chronos.


No. Sinn developed the column wheel and fly-back functions of this movement in conjunction with Manufacture La Joux-Perret SA.

It is not based on their SZ-01 calibre with the centrally mounted chronograph minute hand as used in the Sinn EZM 10, Sinn EZM 1.1 and Sinn 140 models.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

glengoyne17 said:


> 103 looks ok but not a fan of the beige (aged) lume. Hope that trend ends soon. Doesn't match the other white elements either.


I think the aged lime effect works well on some (perhaps more obviously vintage) watches -- thinking of the Guinand HS-102 LE -- but not so well on the blue dial of this Sinn, where a crisp white seems more fitting. I do like that 910 though. Its design feels very much of a piece.


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

I like the look of these generally but the sizing is just too big for my liking and I’m not a fan of the matte dials


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I think I'm in love with the blue 103.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in love  ?










This will be my next Sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Questions on the 856 in blue. Is the blue a matte finish? Secondly, is the background of the date blue or black? If it’s black, I think it’s a major mistake as it doesn’t hide the date as well.

Also, only the case is satinized right? Not the bracelet


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Heffdog116 said:


> Questions on the 856 in blue. Is the blue a matte finish? Secondly, is the background of the date blue or black? If it's black, I think it's a major mistake as it doesn't hide the date as well.
> 
> Also, only the case is satinized right? Not the bracelet


I haven't seen it in person yet, but I believe the dial has a matte finish. The date wheel is black.
The bracelet will match the finish of the case.


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Still regret not jumping on last year's 103 St Sa e. Couldn't have one new for under $2k. Hard to come buy now, that's for sure. Not a big fan of blue faced dials otherwise this year's would be tempting.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

CGSshorty said:


> Heffdog116 said:
> 
> 
> > Questions on the 856 in blue. Is the blue a matte finish? Secondly, is the background of the date blue or black? If it's black, I think it's a major mistake as it doesn't hide the date as well.
> ...


I was under impression the bracelet would still be bead blasted but I guess then it would be two toned. Tough to tell from the pictures but it appears you're right. I will need to see real life pictures and videos before I decide black/black. Honestly though, the black date background may kill the blue for me


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly, I'm kind of surprised that there aren't more real world pictures of the Sinn 103 blue that came out in the BaselWorld 2018. I am only aware of one in this forum. Where are the others?


----------

